# Tracked Down a Guitar That I've Been After - No Way to Contact the Owner - Help?



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

Weird situation. I've been tracking down a one-off custom guitar for a bit and finally managed to find it's current owner (or whom I believe to be the current owner) via stumbling upon a random YouTube video. I sent a message on YouTube to the individual regarding the guitar, but his account seems to be inactive/defunct, so I am certain that he won't check the account. I searched his YouTube username just to see if he used it anywhere else on the Internet and found an old inactive/defunct Twitter account where I was able to procure his first name and his city. (At least I'm just going off that for now.)

Now, the problem is: I have no other way to contact the individual.

Anyone got any advice on what to do or how to track down the individual and contact him? Maybe get like an email or Facebook or something?

_(The troubles we go through for gear.)_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2015)

This is bordering on creep territory. I'd just let it go. 

The Stones put it the best: http://youtu.be/7S94ohyErSw


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is bordering on creep territory. I'd just let it go.
> 
> The Stones put it the best: http://youtu.be/7S94ohyErSw


I see what you're saying, Max. Sometimes it's just hard to give up on something that you've been after for awhile, ya know, especially since this is the first I have seen of it since it left the original owner's/artist's hands - a random YouTube video that I bychance stumbled upon.


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 30, 2015)

you're getting into /b/ territory there.

maybe he chased it down from the original owner b/c he just had to have it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, what you did was about the modern day equivalent of looking somebody up in the phone book, so I don't think it's so bad. Anything more, though, might be pushing it. The only reason I'd say you are stretching it in this case is because you don't have any reason to suspect that the guitar you want is for sale at all. In other words, if you knew it was for sale and you sought out a way to contact the guy, that would be reasonable, but looking him up to ask him about buying one of his possessions that he hasn't listed for sale is another story. I think you might just have to cross your fingers and hope it pops up for sale in the future.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

I see what you're saying, Adam. Good point. I mean, it's the Internet and all this info is out there and accessible by the public anyway which I guess was/is my thought process. I'm just worried that if the guitar changes hands again, I might lose track of it. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> but looking him up to ask him about buying one of his possessions that he hasn't listed for sale is another story.


One thing I must note is that in the past month, I have have had a few instances (4 or 5, I think) where I have contacted guys online (on Facebook and forums) and I would ask them something along the lines of: "hey, do you still have the _*insert name of guitar here_*", and if they replied with a "yes", then I would message them and politely ask if they would consider a possible sale. (Usually, the response I've gotten was something along the lines of: "yeah man, I just don't play it much anymore" or "I could always use the cash".) Every instance has ended with a successful sale, except for one where I backed out because the guitar I was looking at was damaged. My point is: you never know until you ask. It just depends on how you go about asking, and always remember to be polite.



Adam Of Angels said:


> I think you might just have to cross your fingers and hope it pops up for sale in the future.


I guess you're right. But I'm not sure if it will pop up for sale or if I'd be able to find it again if it did pop up by some happenstance. 

But I see what Kindred is saying too. I guess I'm considering being done with this pursuit for the time being. Obsession is a young man's game.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 31, 2015)

If you don't send 600 emails about it, then you should be fine. Otherwise, that's just creepy...


----------



## crg123 (Jul 31, 2015)

^ LOL (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) I forgot about that dude


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 31, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> If you don't send 600 emails about it, then you should be fine. Otherwise, that's just creepy.


Haha. Naw man. Just sent one message on the inactive/defunct YouTube and one message on the inactive/defunct Twitter. 

On Google now searching up: the Denko story.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 31, 2015)

People have been trying to track people down to make offers on particular have-to-have guitars (or cars, or guns, etc.) for decades.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 31, 2015)

Yea. All you guys saying its creepy are f'ed up. Nothing creepy about it. I cant tell you how many times my old man had a guy come to the door or stop us while driving to ask if his car was for sale. 

And you know what I thought? I sure as hell didnt think it was creepy. I just figured if the guy had enough money and was serious, he might actually talk my old man into selling it.

But some people are way to pussified PC.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't think there's anything wrong with trying to find the guy. Like 7 Strings of Hate said, my dad had a '55 Chevy truck that was bad ass, and there would be someone knocking on our door almost every weekend. People would make offers in the grocery store parking lot all the time too. It wasn't weird to me... That said I wouldn't randomly knock on this dude's door, but an email or FB message wouldn't hurt IMO if you manage to find the info. Out of curiosity, what is the guitar that's worth all the trouble?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't think it's so much the offer to purchase that's creepy, it's having someone "tracking you down". It's one thing if you've just happened to encounter someone and offer to buy their junk, but spending significant amounts of time trying to figure out where a person is, or how to contact them, etc... It's not wrong per se, but I get why some people would be uncomfortable with it.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 31, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I don't think it's so much the offer to purchase that's creepy, it's having someone "tracking you down". It's one thing if you've just happened to encounter someone and offer to buy their junk, but spending significant amounts of time trying to figure out where a person is, or how to contact them, etc... It's not wrong per se, but I get why some people would be uncomfortable with it.



Tracking down? The guy put a damn video on youtube. I'm pretty sure the situation is exactly like the senerio you mentioned of a chance encounter.
Dude puts up a video on youtube to be publicly viewed. If the dude is uncomfortable, maybe he shouldnt post a video to the biggest video website in the world


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Tracking down?


Yes:


Emperor Guillotine said:


> I've been tracking down a one-off custom guitar for a bit...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Yea. All you guys saying its creepy are f'ed up. Nothing creepy about it. I cant tell you how many times my old man had a guy come to the door or stop us while driving to ask if his car was for sale.
> 
> And you know what I thought? I sure as hell didnt think it was creepy. I just figured if the guy had enough money and was serious, he might actually talk my old man into selling it.
> 
> But some people are way to pussified PC.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 31, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I cant tell you how many times my old man had a guy come to the door or stop us while driving to ask if his car was for sale.
> 
> And you know what I thought? I sure as hell didnt think it was creepy. I just figured if the guy had enough money and was serious, he might actually talk my old man into selling it.





Noxon said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with trying to find the guy. Like 7 Strings of Hate said, my dad had a '55 Chevy truck that was bad ass, and there would be someone knocking on our door almost every weekend. People would make offers in the grocery store parking lot all the time too.



^ To answer you guys here (7 Strings of Hate and Noxon), I actually have people stop me ALL THE TIME at gas stations or in the parking lots at grocery stores to take looks at my limited edition '91 Honda Civic Si hatchback and ask a few questions about it or have me pop the hood. People will even pull up next to me at a red light and yell out the window: "I love your car" or "Hey man, nice car!" I've taken good care of that thing and collectors (especially the younger Honda guys) love how clean it is.



Noxon said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the guitar that's worth all the trouble?


It's a black First Act Custom Shop Lola DC6 that was commissioned for and owned by Tom Searle of Architects. (This was before the First Act Custom Shop closed down and Tom got a deal with ESP. Now he is with Mayones.)











By another complete accident, I stumbled upon the current owner of Tom's other First Act custom axe (a sunburst Lola) by searching around for some First Act stuff to add to my arsenal. The guy who owns the sunburst Lola agreed to sell to me. I'd like to have both guitars to make "the set", I guess. (Vanity?) And I would LOVE to be able to play both axes live.













MaxOfMetal said:


>


----------



## asher (Jul 31, 2015)

They're definitely both hot guitars, so at least you're pursuing something worth pursuing


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 31, 2015)

To each his own. I find them hideous. Nothing wrong with trying, tho


----------



## Noxon (Aug 1, 2015)

I kinda dig the sunburst one. The black one reminds me of a 70s model Yamaha. Anyway, good luck with the search, man. I hope it works out for you. It's worth a shot to try IMO.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 1, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Dito dude.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 1, 2015)

TedEH said:


> Yes:


Semantics


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> If you don't send 600 emails about it, then you should be fine. Otherwise, that's just creepy...





crg123 said:


> ^ LOL (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) I forgot about that dude


A little off-topic. 

So, I finally got the time to sit down and read through the entire Denko story.

What in the f*ck... Wow... That is definitely a reminder that people that messed up DO EXIST in our world... (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`) But I'm also reading that the OP was fake and the events never really happened.


----------



## Kwert (Aug 2, 2015)

Serious collectors of stuff (especially rare stuff produced in extremely limited quantities) have been doing this for decades so I wouldn't feel weird about it. Hell, I'm sure journalists or writers have done much crazier things to track down subjects for their pieces.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are cool guitars but i do remember Tom saying on his twitter or in the ebay information (whatever it was) that the truss rod of one of those guitars was broken.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 2, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Those are cool guitars but i do remember Tom saying on his twitter or in the ebay information (whatever it was) that the truss rod of one of those guitars was broken.


Really? Bummer... I found the post from the band's Tumblr from May 2013 as well as Tom's Twitter post from around that time announcing that the guitars were for sale. No mention of that anywhere.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 2, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Really? Bummer... I found the post from the band's Tumblr from May 2013 as well as Tom's Twitter post from around that time announcing that the guitars were for sale. No mention of that anywhere.



Must've been the ebay info then. If i remember correctly it was the sunburst one.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 2, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Must've been the ebay info then. If i remember correctly it was the sunburst one.


I'll just ask the owner. Surely he can confirm.


----------



## manuel verlinden (Jun 14, 2017)

Noxon said:


> I kinda dig the sunburst one. The black one reminds me of a 70s model Yamaha. Anyway, good luck with the search, man. I hope it works out for you. It's worth a shot to try IMO.





Emperor Guillotine said:


> Weird situation. I've been tracking down a one-off custom guitar for a bit and finally managed to find it's current owner (or whom I believe to be the current owner) via stumbling upon a random YouTube video. I sent a message on YouTube to the individual regarding the guitar, but his account seems to be inactive/defunct, so I am certain that he won't check the account. I searched his YouTube username just to see if he used it anywhere else on the Internet and found an old inactive/defunct Twitter account where I was able to procure his first name and his city. (At least I'm just going off that for now.)
> 
> Now, the problem is: I have no other way to contact the individual.
> 
> ...




I have that guitar Custome made.


----------



## manuel verlinden (Jun 14, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Weird situation. I've been tracking down a one-off custom guitar for a bit and finally managed to find it's current owner (or whom I believe to be the current owner) via stumbling upon a random YouTube video. I sent a message on YouTube to the individual regarding the guitar, but his account seems to be inactive/defunct, so I am certain that he won't check the account. I searched his YouTube username just to see if he used it anywhere else on the Internet and found an old inactive/defunct Twitter account where I was able to procure his first name and his city. (At least I'm just going off that for now.)
> 
> Now, the problem is: I have no other way to contact the individual.
> 
> ...



I have the guitar custome made by first act


----------

